# New plant north of SR313 near Byesville



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Daughter and I went to AEP kayak and fishing this week before school starts tomorrow. We saw this big construction going on along I-77 just north of the Seneca exit SR 313. Anyone have any idea what it is going to be? Hopefully a billion dollar natural gas liquids plant?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

https://wtov9.com/news/local/natural-gas-power-plant-to-be-built-in-guernsey-county


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you Lewis. $1,6 billion! 
Good to see!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Gas cracker plant, not sure what all is does but sure is bringing in a bunch of jobs around here


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't hold out on us Lewzer, how was the fishing down there?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I've heard is going to be the biggest gas plant in the country


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I work in oil/gas, and have been on this site multiple times. This is a gas fired power plant (not a cracker) and will be the largest producing gas fired power plant this side of the Mississippi. They had to plug 600 coal mine pilot holes with concrete before they could even start bringing iron in. Huge project!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Wondered what it was. 
Been watching it develop as it’s close to my camp. There were concrete pump trucks there 24/7 for months and I couldn’t figure out what they would be filling. My guess was pilings or caissons. 
Glad to see the jobs come to that area.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Lewis said:


> https://wtov9.com/news/local/natural-gas-power-plant-to-be-built-in-guernsey-county


Thank you Lewis, heading to my property down south we pass it all the time and was amazed and the size and progress as we passed. Everyone had bets as to what it was.. looks like im out a meal..LOL


----------

